# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  iMac ndizet por nuk nxjerr figurë

## Vehbi_gj

E kam nje iMac intel based intel core 2 duo. E ndezi edhe ekrani vec zi rrin, dmth ndegjohet tu punu po ska fotografi edhe tastieren sma njeh kurse miun po. Nese kishit mujt me m' ndihmu dikush.

----------


## ANDI_

reset pmu
reset pram.

----------

